# When will my TSH levels come back?



## RobW (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi guys, I was just curious how long you think it typically takes for my TSH levels to come back when on the block and replace method (20mg methimazole, 100mcg levothyroxin). I've been under treatment for almost a year and a half I'd guess but my TSH levels are still 0's.. See http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=2734 for lab results even though my T3/T4's are under control..

Also, on a side note, do you all think that celiac disease can be related or triggered by Graves' or vice-vursa?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

RobW said:


> Hi guys, I was just curious how long you think it typically takes for my TSH levels to come back when on the block and replace method (20mg methimazole, 100mcg levothyroxin). I've been under treatment for almost a year and a half I'd guess but my TSH levels are still 0's.. See http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=2734 for lab results even though my T3/T4's are under control..
> 
> Also, on a side note, do you all think that celiac disease can be related or triggered by Graves' or vice-vursa?


I definitely believe that Celiac can be secondary to Graves'! There are many co-morbid conditions secondary to thyroid disease.

Antibodies may be blocking the TSH receptor site. Hard to say unless you knew you had certain binding or blocking antibodies.

What did your doctor say?

Are you feeling good?


----------



## RobW (Feb 20, 2011)

He said it would take some time but no specific range.. I'm feeling ok, but definitely edgy lately since levothyroxin dosage increase. I was taking about 110mcg for a couple weeks then went down to 100mcg which is what it was supposed to be (but pharmacy couldn't get the prescription right so I was doing 1 1/4 of 88mcg pills).. May just be me stressed out.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

RobW said:


> He said it would take some time but no specific range.. I'm feeling ok, but definitely edgy lately since levothyroxin dosage increase. I was taking about 110mcg for a couple weeks then went down to 100mcg which is what it was supposed to be (but pharmacy couldn't get the prescription right so I was doing 1 1/4 of 88mcg pills).. May just be me stressed out.


Feeling unwell can be very stressful. We have jobs, family and other interests and when the body is not co-operating, it not a very good scenario.

Keep us in the loop w/ what is going on w/you!


----------



## kdsjen (Apr 25, 2011)

Butting in - I've been researching gluten intolence and autoimmune disease and there is a lot of interesting info about leaky gut (caused by gluten-triggered flare ups) allowing particles in the bloodstream that in turn cause an immune flare up. I am not sure I am explaining it very well, but it's worth googling!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

RobW said:


> Hi guys, I was just curious how long you think it typically takes for my TSH levels to come back when on the block and replace method (20mg methimazole, 100mcg levothyroxin). I've been under treatment for almost a year and a half I'd guess but my TSH levels are still 0's.. See http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=2734 for lab results even though my T3/T4's are under control..
> 
> Also, on a side note, do you all think that celiac disease can be related or triggered by Graves' or vice-vursa?


As long as your free T-4 and FT-3 are in range your TSH is most likely being suppressed by stimulating antibodies


----------



## RobW (Feb 20, 2011)

Lovlkn said:


> As long as your free T-4 and FT-3 are in range your TSH is most likely being suppressed by stimulating antibodies


Can you explain what you mean here? Or possibly link me to something that explains it in laymans terms hah


----------



## RobW (Feb 20, 2011)

kdsjen said:


> Butting in - I've been researching gluten intolence and autoimmune disease and there is a lot of interesting info about leaky gut (caused by gluten-triggered flare ups) allowing particles in the bloodstream that in turn cause an immune flare up. I am not sure I am explaining it very well, but it's worth googling!


This actually sounds kind of scary! :|

I'm wondering if I should try a gluten-free diet to see if I may have celiac. Bowels are fine - I don't match all the symptoms of the disease it's just sometimes I'm not regular - most of the time it's after I eat pizza or certain sandwiches, especially at subway for example..


----------



## kdsjen (Apr 25, 2011)

I have no symptoms of celiac at all, but my immune issues seem to be just starting ("only" have mild Hashis). I am going to try a GFCF diet to see if I can stave off the others that tend to follow.

My problem is that I love to cook, bread and pasta in particular. After I fell off the wagon when company came I keep thinking, "I'll start tomorrow." Hmm... maybe today is the day - thanks for the inspiration.

It's pretty mainstream info - google autoimmune and leaky gut and a plethora of info should light up. Good luck!

PS - thanks for tolerating my misspelling of intolerance!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

RobW said:


> Can you explain what you mean here? Or possibly link me to something that explains it in laymans terms hah


TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.

http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html


----------

